# Duvets, Comforters, bedding etc.



## Wren (Aug 19, 2021)

horseless carriage  posted a picture of his lovely bed set, ‘_Top sheets, bottom sheets, duvets, comforters, who cares, as long as it's loud and proud'
d_
Here’s one of mine, let’s see yours
View attachment 179379


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 19, 2021)

Because of my back I sleep on the couch now. I use a flat top sheet underneath and a comforter on the top. I don't like it; I wanna go back to bed.

I grew up with a bottom and top sheet and a grandma-made quilt nice and heavy. If it was winter there was a thin blanket added. I like the weight of a quilt rather than a comforter; they're too puffy.

I know there are weighted quilts for sale but I don't know if I'm gonna end up upstairs in bed or stay downstairs on the couch. The biggest problem is my back.

@Wren, I really love your bedding!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 19, 2021)

Anyone remember the chenille bedspreads ?


----------



## Jules (Aug 19, 2021)

My husband’s mother made quilts - they were heavy.  @RadishRose, I wish I could give you some.  She made them for double beds and hardly anyone has those any more.  His kids have all they’re willing to take.  Neither one of us use them either.  

One thing I don’t want is a pattern that has to be perfectly placed otherwise it looks sloppy.  Some days the bed has to be made quickly.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 19, 2021)

Jules said:


> My husband’s mother made quilts - they were heavy.  @RadishRose, I wish I could give you some.  She made them for double beds and hardly anyone has those any more.  His kids have all they’re willing to take.  Neither one of us use them either.
> 
> One thing I don’t want is a pattern that has to be perfectly placed otherwise it looks sloppy.  Some days the bed has to be made quickly.


Aww thanks, Jules.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 19, 2021)

I use a comforter, year round.  It isn't heavy at all.  During winter, I use a blanket in addition. We get mild winters here.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 19, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Anyone remember the chenille bedspreads ?


Yes, I remember these.  I thought they were so pretty and cozy.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 19, 2021)

I don't remember my mother having a chenille spread but my aunts did and some cousins.

 Somebody I knew had a chenille bathrobe and it might have been me,LOL


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Aug 23, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I use a comforter, year round.  It isn't heavy at all.  During winter, I use a blanket in addition. We get mild winters here.




Winters are terribly cold here in Minnesota. But I  use a comforter all year round as I have a medical condition where I get chills and seizures in my sleep. Even on the hottest nights I can freeze and convulse like a fish out of water.  No cure and no real treatment, either.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 23, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> Winters are terribly cold here in Minnesota. But I  use a comforter all year round as I have a medical condition where I get chills and seizures in my sleep. Even on the hottest nights I can freeze and convulse like a fish out of water.  No cure and no real treatment, either.


I'm so sorry to hear of this @oldiebutgoody


----------



## jujube (Aug 24, 2021)

My grandmother made beautiful quilts that weighed a ton. There was nothing like snuggling down under two blankets and one of those quilts to make you feel warm and secure on a cold winter's night. The bedrooms upstairs were not well insulated and when the wind blew, it got pretty cold up there.  Under those quilts, I was as snug as a bug in a rug.

Chenille bedspreads? Oh, yes, but you didn't want to take a nap on top of one. You'd end up with "chenille face" (or any other body part that came in contact with the spread).


----------



## Jules (Aug 24, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> a chenille bathrobe


Oh, I had one of those.  So fashionable at the time.


----------

